# Time and place



## benc63 (Jan 18, 2010)

You can search and search for those elusive herps but every now and then
you can just be in the right place at the right time.
Here is a juvenile Heath monitor (Varanus rosenbergi) emerging from its 
nesting site in a termite mound.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 18, 2010)

that is an awesome shot, love the close up, you must be so lucky to see something like that


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, nice timing, i dont know how Attenborough does it?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 18, 2010)

wow, awesome find!!


----------



## eamonn (Jan 18, 2010)

Stunning monitor, love the orange. Also shedding I guess thats an added bonus. Great timing and find. Love the close up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 19, 2010)

That is an unreal find! Well done. Keep that termite mound a secret and you may be able to watch the same scenario unfold next year or the year after.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice, I remember a termite nest in a tree near me where lacies used to hatch from, one day a few kids destroyed it and took the eggs, we were given them a few days later off one of there friends, was a shame to see that happen. is that a wild adder in your avatar? I have been looking for one of them for a while, thats my "elusive" herp, what time was it found? day or night?


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy crap!! That's awesome!!


----------



## benc63 (Jan 19, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> . is that a wild adder in your avatar? I have been looking for one of them for a while, thats my "elusive" herp, what time was it found? day or night?


That is a wild adder that had to be relocated from a driveway at night, photographed the next day and released just down the road enough to ease the residents fears.
Very hard to find during the day although commonly encountered at night in some areas.
I never get tired of finding these.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 20, 2010)

years ago i almost stepped on a wild adder, (i looked down and was maybe a foot away) it was at yagon (near seal rocks) in the late afternoon.

i had no idea what it was at teh time, just that it was stumpy with a big head and looked like it has its tail chopped off and i fet really uncomfortable standing that close

i got home a few days later and looked it up in an aussie snake book and realised just how lucky id beeen

that place had heaps of lacies too, irt wpould probably be a great spot for anyone wanting to go herping.


----------



## James..94 (Jan 20, 2010)

Great shot's mate


----------



## Poggle (Jan 21, 2010)

Great shots... like you said you can search and search and sometimes you can just be in the right spot at the right time


----------



## gus11 (Jan 21, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Wow, nice timing, i dont know how Attenborough does it?


 
i dont know if your serious about this comment or not, but in case you are...its all pre setup


----------



## JasonL (Jan 21, 2010)

Envious!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 21, 2010)

Doco method = it's called a drill and a bunch of baby mons...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, damn cheaters!!!:evil:
And to think i believed the pommy basterd


----------



## JasonL (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't believe ANYTHING on TV, animal shows, fishing shows, are all rigged and set up.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 21, 2010)

Except for that time early in his notoriety when Irwin got his wife stuck on a cliff-face and they both nearly fell 

I looked twice to check it this pic was a set-up or not!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 21, 2010)

benc63 said:


> You can search and search for those elusive herps but every now and then
> you can just be in the right place at the right time.
> Here is a juvenile Heath monitor (Varanus rosenbergi) emerging from its
> nesting site in a termite mound.




you get a few heath monitors around your way, i see your from monavale


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats awsome! I think that 2nd shot should go in next years calender!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 21, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Envious!


 
Hey, at least you photographed a female lacie digging into a mound.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice find, thanks for sharing.

With Heathies, do the bubs dig themselves out (as the hole appears small) or do they have help from their mum?


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 21, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Don't believe ANYTHING on TV, animal shows, fishing shows, are all rigged and set up.


 escape with ET is not fake i know because im related to him


----------



## bulionz (Jan 21, 2010)

thats a sick find bud congratz


----------



## benc63 (Jan 21, 2010)

imported_Varanus;1626266
With Heathies said:


> They dig out all by themselves.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 21, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> Hey, at least you photographed a female lacie digging into a mound.



yeah, but I'm greedy.


----------



## womapyth (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your " magic moment".


----------

